# Comic book fans



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 18, 2013)

Im reading the walking dead, tales from the crypt, aliens, and was just shown some by rob zombie about bigfoot that looked cool. Anybody got any i need to check out?


----------



## hand amputation (Apr 22, 2013)

One word. *SAGA.*


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Apr 22, 2013)

Depends on what you like, I'm a big Marvel fan. As far as current stuff, I recommend the new Thor: God of Thunder book. It's 6 issues in now, but you can pick of the back issues online. Also All New X-men. I could also recommend like 15 other current running books.

Damn expensive hobbies.


----------



## Choop (Apr 22, 2013)

Good for you for reading the walking dead, it's such a good series as a comic. I like super hero stuff too..some of my favorites are:

Deadpool vol. 2 and forward, Invincible, Uncanny X-Force, Ultimate Spiderman

They aren't really very similar to what you listed, but they're solid series IMO.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 22, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> Im reading the walking dead, tales from the crypt, aliens, and was just shown some by rob zombie about bigfoot that looked cool. Anybody got any i need to check out?



Yes!!!!! I highly recommend "Gore shriek". Might be a little hard to find. Has a old school, "Tales from the crypt" vibe but modern. Artwork is freaking awesome. There are pages in the comic books where you'll be staring at some of the pics and say, "is that a human arm in there?"  

Gore Shriek (Volume)

Hellraiser by Epic comics. Amazing stories and artwork from different writers and artists. There is this one story about a U.S. soldier in Vietnam who, unfortunately, was turned into a Cenobite. He had bullet belts coming out of his body for decorations. Look at cover of issue #15 in link provided below. Freaking weird but awesome at the same time. 

Clive Barker's Hellraiser (Volume)


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 22, 2013)

Forgot another one.

"The thing from another world". Starts exactly when the John Carpenter movie version, "The thing" (1982) ends. Kurt Russell's character, MacReady, is alive and kicking alien ass. Artwork is freaking amazing. 

The Thing from Another World (comic) - The Thing


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks im going to check all of these out. Keep them coming!!!


----------



## MFB (Apr 22, 2013)

hand amputation said:


> One word. *SAGA.*



This.

I have copies of the first 6, all in first print and apparently #1 - despite coming out only last year - it already worth like $100 which is cool but I won't get rid of it any time soon. Same guy also did a series for Vertigo (maybe Image?) called "Y: The Last Man"

I was reading a majority of the new 52 but I've stopped and become pretty much exclusively Marvel since I feel their heroes are more ...heroic frankly  They've got more of the superhero idea down like Spiderman or the X-men and such then just a man with almost every power and one vulnerability.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 22, 2013)

Green Lantern: The Blackest Night. The ENTIRE series along with its off-shoots.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 22, 2013)

Satanica by Glenn Danzig. Yes, the singer. Glenn has his own comic publishing company with a lot of adult comic books.

I cannot give a fair review of Satanica because I have only read one issue. A friend of mine who was also into horror/macabre comic books brought the first issue to school. We were in 8th grade when he showed it to me.

I have never, except maybe in the very, very underground comic book world, have I seen a more explicit comic available to the general public like Satanica. There was a page in the comic book where a mugger tries to rape Satanica in an a dark alley and she grabs his dick and rips it off. And they freaking show it in the panels. I told my friend, "what in the world is this". I'm used seeing people having their heads and limbs ripped off in horror comic books but not their manhoods.  Cool comic but not really my thing. 

Here is the link to all of his titles to his publishing company.

Danzig Pics

Here is the link to his Satanica comic.

Satanika


----------



## MFB (Apr 22, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> Satanica by Glenn Danzig. Yes, the singer. Glenn has his own comic publishing company with a lot of adult comic books.
> 
> I cannot give a fair review of Satanica because I have only read one issue. A friend of mine who was also into horror/macabre comic books brought the first issue to school. We were in 8th grade when he showed it to me.
> 
> ...



I prefer "Henry & Glenn Forever" but YMMV


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 22, 2013)

"Zombie tales" by Boom studios. Amazing stories by different writers and their own perspective of how zombies are in their universe. What is cool about these comic books is that there are several stories in one book and all of them are independent of each other, unlike, "The walking dead" where everything is connected in that series. 

Here is a link to Boom Studios, the publishing company for "Zombie tales".

BOOM! Studios - BIG. BOLD. BOOM! - Home Page - 2 Guns: Second Shot Deluxe Edition Available For Pre-Order

Ebay link for "Zombie tales" comics for sale. Don't let the "Buy in now for $2.00" thing fool you. These are awesome comics. I have three and would have more if it weren't for the fact that I'm too lazy to drive to the comic book store. 

http://stores.ebay.com/mycomicshop/_i.html?_nkw=zombie+tales&submit=Search&_sid=240462041


----------



## Milpitas Monster (Apr 22, 2013)

Shogun Warriors
Howard The Duck
Power Pack maybe


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 25, 2013)

Locke and Key, by Joe Hill, (Stephen King's son).

American Vampire, first couple of stories are by Stephen King.

The Unknown, by Mark Waid for Boom! Studios.

For more mainstream stuff, i.e. Superman and Batman:

The Kingdom and Kingdom Come, by Mark Waid, awesome stuff....

Ultimate Spider-Man by Bendis was fantastic.

And for something you might have never heard of,

Invincible. It's kind of cartoony and a little bit cheesy, but the art and stories are great and only getting better, and it's by the same guy that does TWD, Robert Kirkman.

All of these are available in TPB form...if you just want to read, take advantage buying used and save yourself some coin. Comics can rival guitars and gear for expense. Seriously.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (May 6, 2013)

Just read World War Hulk. Now I remember why the hulk was my favorite when I was little.


----------



## pentecost (May 7, 2013)

what i've read of the 2010-2012 uncanny x-force stuff is pretty fantastic, especially if you're a 90's x-men fan. lots of great AoA content and some well-written twists.


----------



## Choop (May 7, 2013)

pentecost said:


> what i've read of the 2010-2012 uncanny x-force stuff is pretty fantastic, especially if you're a 90's x-men fan. lots of great AoA content and some well-written twists.



Definitely, it's probably my favorite comic out right now (I have all the issues so far!~) The art is fantastic in general and writing is very good. :3


----------



## MFB (May 12, 2013)

Uncanny X-Force has been on fire since Remender took it over, he's got a Midas touch for turning X affliated stuff back to awesome. Plus, his work on Venom and Scarlet Spider has also been great


----------



## Sicarius (May 12, 2013)

I think the new Scarlet Spiderman books are some of my favorite Spidey books to come out recently.

Except Carnage USA, I think that's my favorite of all time...


----------



## skeels (May 12, 2013)

Wow. I'm so out of touch.

I grew up on old school comics and haven't been into anything current in a bajillion years.

I remember Shogun Warriors though. Unless that's some new revival thing ...

I remember the original Xmen, when the Beast didn't have fur. And proto graphic novel series like Heavy Metal and Epic Illustrated. 

Some of the early independant comics- the first to rival Marvel and DC- were incomparable, launching platforms for artists like Mike Grell and Jim Starlin. 

I miss the days of Frank Miller's Daredevil and Ronin and stuff like the Micronauts and Elf Quest (turning my kids onto that). Also Walt Simonson's Thor and a whole bunch of crap that I can't even recall. I even remember when the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles killed people. 

In closing, comics are awesome.


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 12, 2013)

I remember the Micronauts; that was a killer book. 

Picked up SAGA yesterday based on this thread. BadASS.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (May 17, 2013)

Just finished The Infinity Gauntlet in preparation for Infinity which comes out in August. Goddamn it's so much better than I remember.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (May 18, 2013)

Anyone else reading Thor: God of Thunder? I'm loving this series. The combination of Aaron's story and Ribic's artwork are fantastic.


----------



## texshred777 (May 18, 2013)

I like Next Wave. 

"I'm ninety years old. You know how I look so pretty? I take drugs. Special H.A.T.E. drugs. Life extending drugs. H.A.T.E. has the best drugs. Because H.A.T.E. loves me. And I love H.A.T.E. Every day of my horrible drug-extended terrorist-fighting life."

Then there's always
"Is he wearing purple underpants!?" -talking about Foom of course.


----------



## texshred777 (May 18, 2013)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Anyone else reading Thor: God of Thunder? I'm loving this series. The combination of Aaron's story and Ribic's artwork are fantastic.


 

Yeah, it's pretty good.


----------



## Spinedriver (May 18, 2013)

I was skeptic at first but Chew is pretty addictive once you get into it. 

Garth Ennis' Preacher is pretty fantastic and the whole run is only 66 issues (plus some one-shots) so it's not a giant investment to get the whole run. Also, if you like the writing, he did a good run on Punisher as well.

Mark Millar's Kick Ass series is above average and Superior was pretty good as well.

As for the "Big Two", DC's "Flashpoint" run was the kick off point for the whole "New 52" thing. As for Marvel, the Civil War storyline is well worth the read.


----------



## danger5oh (May 19, 2013)

Frank Miller's Batman comics are awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 19, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the Ultimate Spider-Man series, though I've recently got into the new Batman: Detective Comics, as well as the Slaine series by 2000AD which is based on Irish/British folklore. Really awesome artwork too.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 19, 2013)

28 posts and no mention of Watchmen (despite how well-known and therefore obvious it is, yes yes)

tsk tsk



Spinedriver said:


> Garth Ennis' Preacher is pretty fantastic and the whole run is only 66 issues (plus some one-shots) so it's not a giant investment to get the whole run. Also, if you like the writing, he did a good run on Punisher as well.



Preacher is absolutely insane in every sense of the word, but it's awesome. Highly recommended read.


----------



## danger5oh (May 19, 2013)

I just assumed that any self-respecting comic fan would've read it already.


----------



## MFB (May 20, 2013)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> 28 posts and no mention of Watchmen (despite how well-known and therefore obvious it is, yes yes)
> 
> tsk tsk
> 
> ...



I found Watchmen to be rather over-rated really and the ending to be just silly  I get that it's a classic for it's time and what it was saying, but now it's just like "Eh"


----------



## GlxyDs (May 21, 2013)

Just started my collection and it's very exciting. As if I couldn't get more nerdy. 

I do enjoy the hero-types the most. Thanks for everyone's suggestions!


----------

